

Hey HN, help two Latin American entrepreneurs attend to Startup Weekend NYC - abuiles
http://igg.me/p/227149?a=817312
Recently Quotidian Ventures announced the sponsorship of ten tickets for the startup weekend NYC (http://bit.ly/RyuNSj). And guess what? We both apply and got selected, though we still need some money to make it from Colombia to NYC.
======
missechokit
It's not clear to me why you're different from any other wannabe entrepreneur
trying to go to SW. You should probably describe yourselves more fully.

Good luck.

~~~
scastillo
Thanks for your comment ;)

We just won two sponsored tickets from quotidianventures, so this could be
considered as "special".

Also we founded CoffeeGrid (<http://coffeegrid.org>,
<http://coffeegrid.org/dev/med/>) The entrepreneurship and technology
community from Medellin/Colombia and our intents going to NYC are to learn and
share with the local community. So you are kind of sponsoring the whole
Medellin community with this ;)

------
abuiles
Recently Quotidian Ventures announced the sponsorship of ten tickets for the
startup weekend NYC (<http://bit.ly/RyuNSj>). And guess what? We both apply
and got selected, though we still need some money to make it from Colombia to
NYC.

Please help us <http://bit.ly/mdetonyc>!

------
orangethirty
Good luck guys. What will you be presenting on the SW NYC?

------
abuiles
$900 we are almost there!

